# Another cast alum project.



## aametalmaster (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a cast alum front grille from a 1940's or so bumper car from an amusement park. It was "fixed" years ago with some screws and sheetmetal. I will remove the sheetmetal and screws, vee everything out, straighten where needed and fill it with my 3035 spoolgun with 4043 wire. The holes will be welded shut and everything sanded flush. But i can't do it today so tomorrow i will have some finished pics...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Apr 5, 2011)

Well i started welding the part with my spoolgun and 2 different types of wires and the weld sucked to say the least. So then i thought it was Magnesium which i can't do with my mig. Then i tested it with some liquid solder flux and it stayed clear which means its a white metal like zinc or potmetal. Had the spot turned black it would have been magnesium. So tomorrow i will torch weld, braze solder with Crown Alloys Royal KirkRod. Here is what i did today it looked pretty good after grinding but it isn't proper. But it does look better than the sheetmetal and bolts...Bob


----------



## Highpower (Apr 6, 2011)

"Bumper car" and "pot metal". Isn't that an oxymoron? ;D 

Yes, please do keep us in the loop! I am really interested in seeing the final results. I have a friend that has a broken table from some old table saw that appears to be some type of white metal. I have been avoiding him like the plague (lol.) but if there is a chance.....


----------



## Elmo (Dec 12, 2012)

Another good test for magnesium is to clean a spot and put some vinegar on it. If it bubbles it is magnesium. Aluminum and pot metal won't react.
   Elmo


----------



## ranch23 (Dec 13, 2012)

You guys are a wealth of information experience.


----------

